
Paying For Starbucks With Your Smartphone – Now in 6800+ Locations - olalonde
http://singularityhub.com/2011/01/27/paying-for-starbucks-with-your-iphone-or-blackberry-now-in-6800-locations/
======
hoag
They were testing this system for a _long_ time. It's nice to see it finally
roll out. Coincidentally, it looks like Apple will implement NFC (RFID?) in
the next-generation iPhone 5 and iPad 2. It's starting to look like 2011 could
really become the year that mobile payments start to take off. It's about
time.

